# Long-term bareboat charter? Private owner?



## SansaBoat (Feb 23, 2010)

Maybe a longshot, but I'm considering taking a sabbatical from work - maybe 4 to 6 weeks.  

One idea would be to take the whole family "cruising" during this time. Maybe...

East Coast
Southern CA
San Juans
Door County / Lake Michigan
Florida

Anyway, we have 3 kids. I figure a 38 is the smallest boat we could go and maybe up towards a 45 on the high end.

So... in looking at charter companies, I'd be looking at $10,000 to $15,000 for a month's rental!  

Can't do that. Too expensive. 

Any ideas on other options? I thought maybe a private owner would consider a long-term rental in one of these locations.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Most owners won't consider it, since it would require them to have commercial insurance on their boat... and that's pretty pricey. It would also require most of them to have a USCG captain's license.


----------



## sevent (Jun 18, 2009)

This response may be too late for this season, but: you should be able to get a better deal than the posted prices on charter websites. I have negotiated with them even for weekends and weeks. But ideally, you need to get in touch with an owner who already charters (so he is used to other people using the boat and already has insurance) and work something out with them. You may find them by doing internet searches on the boat name along with the make and model. I have found owners this way - as many have posted pictures, or cruise blogs or even youtube videos - you may be able to email them from there. Lastly, if you are not successful getting in touch directly, you can ask the charter company to ask owners if they'd be interested in a long term rental. Even if the charter company takes a cut it may still work out to be cheaper. If you are interested in the Chesapeake, try Let's Go Cruising (www.letsgocruising.com). Good luck.


----------

